# 1957 Chevy Bel Air Convertible - 1/12 (Junk Car)



## ModelJunkYard

*1957 Chevy Bel Air Convertible - 1/16 (Junk Car)*

Hi guys,

I'm new to the forum and I want to share with you my newest oldest project.
Why newest? Because I took it up again.
Why oldest? Because it is a project I started at age 17 and was waiting for me to continue it for 16 years! Yes! I moved out to go to university, then got married, etc, etc, you know.
Now I can allow myself to continue with this great project.

*Here you'll see an AMT-ERTL 57 Chevy convertible 1/16 kit.*
This is one of the worst kits I ever had. Details are almost as bad as in a 1/64 Matchbox.

*Here you have some pictures of the project. As the engine will be partly disassembled there were some details to be done as well as the interior door panel*. (Sorry for the quality of the pictures! Better pictures will be coming soon!)

Later, I will also make a small diorama including a (junk) gas pump.
I'll keep you posted.
You can see more of our models at ModelJunkyard.com

Any comments and feedback are always welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## ModelJunkYard

Hi guys,



This weekend I had finally time to continue with my Chevy project. We were working on our website the last weeks. It was a lot of work but it looks great now.

So, here a few better pictures taken with great sunshine from last weekend:






















Pay attention, the window of the right door works. It goes up and down.
I still have to make that door again as it is not as good as the left door. The right door was the best I could do at age 17. Now it can be better, just as the left door.












Here the work form last Weekend:












Here you see the front seat. The original seat is made out of two pieces (20 & 21). An awful thing for this huge scale.













So I glued the two pieces together and cut them again in the real parts as it should be.











And here you see the finshed job:



















Now it looks and it works like real!


----------



## superduty455

Nice realism! Look forward to you completing this!
Chris


----------



## xddorox

Nice work. I love where you are going with this. :thumbsup:


----------



## louspal

Your junkyard/ rust-bucket series is very intiguing to me. I look forward to watching how you do this. Thanks for the posts and pics!


----------



## Dyonisis

I have one of these in 1/12th scale - I have most of it done. I know what you mean about waiting for so long on this, I've been working on mine for 10 years on and off. 16 years is a long time to wait to finish building! Why make this a junk yard car after waiting all that time? I'd just finish this as a complete car, especially with all the detail you're putting into it. Mine is a two door hardtop that I put a lot of detail into as well, but I'm not going to hijack your thread - I'll just post pictures of mine when I get the hood repainted, for some reason it doesn't want to be painted without flaking off.


----------



## swflyboy

Dyonisis said:


> I have one of these in 1/12th scale - I have most of it done. I know what you mean about waiting for so long on this, I've been working on mine for 10 years on and off. 16 years is a long time to wait to finish building! Why make this a junk yard car after waiting all that time? I'd just finish this as a complete car, especially with all the detail you're putting into it. Mine is a two door hardtop that I put a lot of detail into as well, but I'm not going to hijack your thread - I'll just post pictures of mine when I get the hood repainted, for some reason it doesn't want to be painted without flaking off.


I'm guessing that the problems lie in the condition of the kit-it doesn't look too good. The detail put in by ModelJunkYard is amazing tho.


----------



## Dyonisis

It was the plastic - I sanded it smooth with 600 grit. I think that it need to be primed first, then painted after the primer dried completely. I sprayed it with primer, then with paint later the next day, or so. This made it incompatible in drying times, as the primer wasn't cured. I primed it today, and I'll see how it takes when I spray lacquer on it in a couple weeks. This should give it time to cure properly. This will help ensure a good tack. 

Is this car going to be a two-tone, or just painted one color? I like the color it has now, but it needs something to bring a little more realism to it. Maybe a clear coat and chrome would do some good along with a different colored interior. Are you going to have the trunk open? That would look great with a spare tire, and some other parts inside it.


----------



## Dyonisis

Not to hijack this thread, but the detail on that engine is great! Unlike mine where you just paint it, and put it together then forget about it! I used a toothpick that I cut the ends off of, then smashed to emulate bristles to paint my grill, dash, and body mouldings. Maybe this will help when you get to the small details.



http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=275803


----------



## ModelJunkYard

Hi guys,

Thank you all for the great feedback!
The cars is going to be one color (red) but there will be lots of detail and weathering effect on it.

Here you have a new picture of the last piece I've been working on:


----------



## bucwheat

Very nice work sir.:thumbsup:


----------



## concretepumper

*Wow! Awesome detail :thumbsup: *


----------



## MightyMax

I have that kit and like you I started it and it went back in the box for some long fogotten reason. I know I painted the seats and the interior red and black!
Maybe someday I will a. find it in the stash and b. finish it!

Cheers
Max Bryant


----------



## ModelJunkYard

Hello guys!

I'm back after holidays! So here some new stuff.

@MightyMax: The kit is soooo bad that it's not difficult to put it back in the box and forget it. I have many 1:24 kits with much more and better details than this one. It's just a nightmare!

But, anyway, here some more improvement:

Original rear axle:









Improved:


----------



## Rolls

Very nice work on your new/old project! Love the detail you're creating! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ModelJunkYard

@Rolls: thank you!


----------



## grave

modjunkyard i'm looking for a pair of 1/8 headers doyou have an idea going on 1/8 50 chev. panel truck to go on a 1/8 rc


----------



## ModelJunkYard

@ grave: sorry, I can't help you with that... no idea. I would just scratch build 'em.


----------



## ModelJunkYard

I've been working on more details for my Chevy the last days.










after and before


















Here you see: before (left) and after (right)


----------



## ModelJunkYard

Hi guys, let's continue with the Chevy.

Here you see the original firewall and a picture of a real firewall printed on scale.
The difference is so huge I decided to make it completely new... while doing that I actually realized that I had to make the whole engine compartment new.

So here you have pictures of the firewall. I'll post pictures of the complete engine compartment as soon as it's ready.

Before:









After:


----------



## Ohlly

nice work, cant wait to see this finished


----------



## harristotle

I have thoroughly enjoyed watching the progression of this project! Keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Dyonisis

I feel so stupid, I didn't realize that this had scratch made parts!  I kept wondering why the other parts to this were cast in white. If this kit you're working on is so bad, I wouldn't bother with all the wonderful detail you're putting into it. Just buy a 1/12 scale '57 Chevy from Monogram. It's so much more detailed, and a far better kit than the turd you've got now! I only have to do very little modification to satisfy my taste. The finish is the hardest part - you have to be very careful not to damage it once its' on. I'm waiting until I can get some killer chrome to redo the metal trim with to make it the most realistic it can be. The model I have is a hard top, but that shouldn't be too hard to modify if you wanted to.

I saw one of these kits go for over $100 smakeroos on feebay last week! If you're lucky, you might be able to get one for $20.00-$40.00 around the holidays after everyone else has spent their wad on presents. I'm just glad I bought mine when I did! 

~ another Chris


----------



## ModelJunkYard

@Dyonisis. I totally agree. I'm finishing this model for emotional reasons. I bought this one when I was 17, and now 17 years later I thought, why not finishing it? My skills and my expectations level are much higher now and that's why I'm scratch building so much.

Believe, this is the first and last time. Next time I'lll for sure get a better kit to work on.

But anyway, here you have a short update of the work done this weekend.

Here is the engine compartment. Before...









...and after



















The steering wheel









Some front axle details









I hope you like it!


----------



## 440_Dart_Kid

Damn that looks great wish I had the patience to do something like this:thumbsup:


----------



## ModelJunkYard

@440_Dart_Kid
Well yes, it's a matter of patience! Put some music, relax, and work without any pressure, deadline, goal, nothing. Just forget the outside world and concentrate 100% on the details!


----------



## kit-junkie

Great stuff!


----------



## ModelJunkYard

Thank you kit-junkie for the feedback!
Guys, I'm moving now and all my hobby stuff is packed in boxes.
I'll be back as soon as possible and continue sharing my model with you all. I Can't wait to finish this Chevy.


----------



## Dyonisis

Take your time unpacking so nothing gets lost. I won't be participating any more - this is my last day here. I'll be watching from the sidelines cheering you on though. If my 1/12th scale '57 Chevy was a convertable, then I'd consider putting more detail into the interior, but it's the hardtop. It's still a beautiful car, but all this detail just gets lost once everything is put together - no one sees all the hard work you've put into it, just the paint and chrome. I'd love to share the progress that I've made with mine now that I got a professional camera to take quality pictures with, but a few members here think that my experience and opinion mean absolutely nothing! You can send me an email if you want to see my stuff that I'm building this week. 

~ Formerly Dyonisis - the God of being unwanted


----------



## harristotle

Any update on this?


----------



## ModelJunkYard

Yes, I have to continue with that project soon. We recently finished moving and our first child was born a few weeks ago. Too much going on now, but I hope to be able to finish it this summer. I'll keep you posted! :wave:


----------



## harristotle

Haha, yeah that'll keep you busy. Good luck with getting settled in and congrats on the baby! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOM-19

*Nascar*

Any 2010-2011 Models Out There Or ,87 And ,88 I Like Nascar ???


----------



## ModelJunkYard

Hello guys, I'm finally back. After moving, having a child, and lots of other things that came in between I managed to re continue this project! 

here you have a few pics after painting and adding a few details. I'll be weathering the engine next. It wont take that long til the next!


----------



## s.moe

ModelJunkYard......Hello and welcome back....I'm a newbe to you since I joined while you were away for"Real life".....LOL.....Thank's for Starting back where you left off on your '57 Build....I really enjoyed looking back on all of the Scratch-building work that you've done on it.....Very impressive I might add....Work like this help's to inspire other's to try new thing's to there build's as well.....Am looking forward to seeing more of your work on it as you post pic's......

MOE.


----------



## Rns1016

I never thought junk could look so good, can't wait to see more.


----------



## harristotle

Awesome!!! I've missed watching this build! I hope the new kid is doing good!


----------



## ModelJunkYard

Hello guys, thank you all for the great feedback. I'm glad that my work inspires you guys to try new things out. That's the idea of a forum, isn't it? I also get lots of ideas looking what you guys do! Thank you also!
About the kid, yeah! he is doing great! I'm extremely happy with him. Having your first child is a great feeling!


----------



## ModelJunkYard

Hello guys, sorry for the delay, I'm finally back wanting to finish this project! So, here you have a few pics of the latest steps.

I've been doing some weathering on the body and the engine. Lots of wet sanding mixing rust powder into the water in order to get a surfaces rust/dust effect. I hope you like it!


----------



## Dyonisis

ModelJunkYard said:


> About the kid, yeah! he is doing great! I'm extremely happy with him. Having your first child is a great feeling!


 That's something I'll never know - I can't have children of my own. On a lighter note: Yes, inspiring others is the reason I joined this forum. Now being uninspired will be the reason I leave it.  

~ Chris​


----------



## dge467

Impressive detailing work!


----------



## ModelJunkYard

@ Dyonisis: I'm sorry about it! Please! Don't feel unispired! Stay! 

@dge467: thanks for the feedback! :thumbsup:

I've been adding more detail to my Chevy lately. Here you see a few pics of the process and t the bottom you'll see the finished engine bay.

Accelerator spring:


















Battery cable connectors:



















The finished engine bay:


----------



## Dyonisis

Fantastic detail!







I plan on putting a spring in my engine as well. Only I don't know if will be able to see it once finished, as it has the supercharger blower on top. I'll have to look for watch springs on evilbay to see if there're some that will fit this scale. The Monogram kit has spark plugs, but they're already glued to the wires that came with it. There's no way to really detail those very well! 

I've only been replying to the messages that come into my email box. Once that stops, I stop with it.  I have too many things that are making my personal life too difficult at the moment, so I have to walk away from the things I love since I can't enjoy them. Thanks for the invite anyway.

~ Chris​


----------



## walsing

Amazing, inspiring and instructive work!


----------



## dge467

Very nice! Those battery terminals look great!


----------



## ModelJunkYard

Hello guys, thank you all for the great feedback! I'm glad you like my work. :thumbsup:

I also made a video tutorial on this project. I think a video is better to show a tutorial than pictures and text. I hope you like it.


----------



## Dyonisis

HAHAHA!!! I LOVE that music! That's too funny. You wasted all that time, and beautiful talent on a junk yard car!  I'm going to do a lot of the things that you've done with your car, but I'm going to do it a little easier. I have a hole punch set that I use now to make circular objects with. I do what you basically showed in your tutorial, only I don't use chalk powders. I use paint, and the techniques I use are simple, but effective. They produce the same results. I'm building my car to be showroom new since I only have one, I have to make it as good as humanly possible. This means all the bells, and whistles thrown in. I don't know how to make a dome light small enough that I don't have to worry about the bulb melting the plastic roof on my car. I thought about insulating it with aluminum, but I'm still on the fence about this. I'm going to try LEDs out with the lights, but if that fails, I'll have to use bulbs even though I don't want to since they can burn out, and get hot. I don't know how much heat they produce, but I'm not willing to find out with this car! Thanks for the tutorial - it was entertaining, and refresing to see how you did your stuff. The sped up film with the music is priceless! I would've used a popcicle stick with sandpaper to help round out those battery terminals, but to each his own. I'm going to use aluminum tubing for mine. I'll just double up the thickness when I cut it. Then I can glue it together, and have a small hole in the side for the wire. I want mine to be the jewel in my crown so to speak! :thumbsup:​ 
~ Chris​


----------

